# Farmington CT - Racing Pigeon Needs A Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is a 911 Pigeon Alert bird wearing the following two bands: NPA 2005 BV 329 8 and AU 2005 ARPU 65306. The original owner/breeder has not responded to calls regarding this bird, and it now needs to find a home. Please let me know if you are interested in adopting this bird. Local adoption preferred.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## chipndales_boy (May 11, 2007)

*interested in adopting*

Hi,
I have room for several more birds and I wanted to get them during the warm time of year so that they will mate up and breed. I love to watch the babies grow up and the parents feeding. I currently only have four pigeons with room for several more. If you can give me any contact info on birds that need homes I would greatly appreciate it. Please keep my email available and update me on the adoption situation. you can contact me at [email protected] Thanks, Tracy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This bird was released by the finder and has not returned. Hopefully it made its way safely home.

Terry


----------

